# Any pymi reports?



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Any reports out of pymatuning planning on going the 29th-1st what have the eyes and crappie been hitting on. Usually i troll cranks for eyes wondering ifthat's working


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Just came back from there and caught several eyes in shallow (3-4 ft.) water near the islands and stumps south of the causeway. All came on a 3/8 white jig with 1/2 a crawler . Jigged no more than 6 inches up and down vertical and on the bottom. The fish are running bigger at around 18 to 22 inches and fairly chunky. Largest probably around 3 lbs. All fish were returned to the lake.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice!!! Where you anchored or drifting


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Drifting , light winds. Westside about 3/4 mile down. Small island there next to a launch ramp if you know where I'm talking about.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished the linesville stumps tuesday and did pretty good. We were drifting jigs in 9 to 4ft water and slamming the big crappies. My buddy fishing with me said he never caught them this big. Said we had 20 over 13".


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Nice fish Chaunc, I was there Saturday and caught a few of them rascals in the same area. Like most of the fish we catch nowadays they went back in the lake. I only keep a few fish for a meal once in awhile other than that just fun fishing. Pymatuning does have some of the nicest Crappie in any of the lakes and it's kind of contrary to what you would expect. There is no size or quantity limit on them and you would think that would hurt the population but it is just the opposite.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll have a report after Sunday. Going with my BIL. He fishes Pymy regularly and told me the early season was slow. Said that now that the water temp has hit 60 he's starting to catch some decent crappie and 'eyes. Don't know what this cold front and all the rain will do to the bite. Seems I'm always fishing behind a cold front, but then, you go when you can go.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Great fish sounds like its really picking up i have a few crappie spots that produce good for me i just haven't gotten out there but the end of the month its going to be 3 days of good fishing. Stocked freezer of crappie and eyes


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went Sunday, 5/18, with my BIL. Arrived very early and man, it was cold! It was not a "hot and heavy" bite, we had to work for it. The main problem was the wind couldn't figure out which direction it wanted to blow. We'd set up on a spot with the wind in our face, next thing you know, it's hitting us in the back. Went to the Linesville stumps for the most part. 

Anyway, we fished for crappie and caught *SLABS!!* We have a personal size limit for crappie of 10". If they're not at least 10", they're too small to fool with. We had some honest to God 14" and 15" fish in our baskets! They made the 11"ers look like dinks! And we only had a couple of throw backs total. The average size of these crappie was incredible! Have pics in the camera. Not downloaded to the computer yet, but I'll do that and post them here ASAP. Right now getting ready to go play some golf. Later!


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Out yesterday for a few hours caught close to 50 crappie all 12 to 14 inch with one at 15 1/2. All on bobber and minnow 2 ft down.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

How deep of water were you guys fishing?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

I trolled for about 1.5 hours on Sunday along the south side of causeway and along the west shore using shad raps. Caught 1 walleye about 15.5 inches.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I went Sunday for a kayak bass tourney and caught 14 bass, One perch and a 19 inch cat... 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

PymyBone said:


> How deep of water were you guys fishing?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Around the Linesville stumps most areas we fished were about 11 feet. I used a white jig, white fuzzy grub and a minnow under a slip bobber. Set the bobber at about 8 to 8.5 feet. Most bites were one good bounce of the bobber which would then immediately lay over on it's side. This told me I had the depth right since the fish were coming up from below.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't know if I could post pics on an edit, so here's another post. 

































OK, weird things are happening, and windows seem to be scrolling behind windows, but I think I figured it out. Anyway, the knife in the 4th pic is 12" long.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Got the chance to hit Pym yesterday morning for a couple hours. Launched at Bowers and drifted the Bar just north of the ramp with jig and crawlers. Nice southeast wind was blowing, sky was overcast with a light rain falling on and off. Started my drift in 14/15 ft and found the eyes in about 8 to 10 ft. Did pretty good early, caught 12 eyes but only two keepers. Later the wind really kicked up and the bite dropped off. There were 8 to 10 other boats drifting same area and I saw nets used quite often. Pretty nice day to be out but I had to leave a lot earlier than I would have liked. Made the wife happy by having walleye fillets and fry's ready for her when she came home from work. Thank God she loves fresh fish, keeps me on the water.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Fished all around Clark island yesterday with wife an kids. Ended up with 2 nice crappie, 4 decent perch, an 1 white bass. Lots of cats mixed in. Drifting jigs n float 4-8 ft of water. Im struggling on the crappie this year. Still nice to be out!


----------



## iphishohio (Apr 9, 2014)

Fished on Thursday all day. We Caught a bunch of small walleye. 4 keepers. Plenty perch, gills, crappie. Took a lot of fish home. The wind was really strong that day. We drifted crawlers, minnies, & worm harnesses.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad everyone is doing good. I just got back home from vacation and will be heading to Pymy on monday. Thanks for all the great reports.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Fished when we could wed-fri in between the rain storms. Ended up with 20 crappie 10-15 inch, 40 gills 8-9 inch, 10 nice perch, 1 20 in eye. Cats, large an small an white bass, an throwbacks mixed in. The cold front slowed it down, lots of the shallows dropped 5-6 degrees by fri. Over 100 fish caught of diff species. The kids had a great time!


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

some pics from the trip


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Lots of happy faces there guy. Great way to spend time with the family. Good job on the fish and report.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah it was great! Going back in 2 weeks haha


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone good report and good job on getting some fish ill be out this following Thursday through Sunday ill be posting reports on here if anyone is going to be out let me know and keep an eye on this post would be happy to work with ya'll get some fish


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Just came off the lake for the evening. The water is still a bit stained and high but it's getting better. When I hit the water on Saturday the water temp was only 64.7 out from the Ohio camp on the main lake. The water clarity was only about a foot. It looked like the Pyma of old. The water temp at 9pm was 74.1. We picked up a few bass this evening and saw a quite a few boats with stringers over the sides. This week will probably be a great week to hit it. Good luck!


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome job, glad you had a blast!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I got out this morning and drifted the stumps. Did pretty good. 35 crappies, 5 perch and 5 gills. Got them in 5 to 7ft water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks chaunc,,

Were they still holding eggs?

Just wondering how much longer we got. 
My neighbor is still doing good at skeeter. Still fishing deep, 10'-12' humps. He caught 30 Sunday & they still had 'green' eggs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Thanks chaunc,,
> 
> Were they still holding eggs?
> 
> ...


I got 95% males. Maybe 2 had eggs but no more than that. Caught more females at Mosquito on sunday. Some were spawned out.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Hit the north end today with a friend, mixed bag of crappie,gills,cats,perch,bass,white bass and eyes, did some shoreline casting for bass till afternoon the wind picked up so we started drifting the 4 and 5 feet of water, picked up a few eyes mostly throwbacks, about 6:30 we hit one of my favorite humps and the bite was on for about an hour, we ended up with 11 keepers and lots of throwbacks a good many just shy of 15 inches, all on gold harnesses and jigs with crawlers, a good way to start my weeks vacation.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pymabass (Jul 22, 2013)

Caught these guys fishing today.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha even a turtle! Good job on the bass


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Good Day of trolling on the south end today. 24 fish boated, 4 keeper eyes with the biggest at 22", 13 shorts, a handful of bull bluegill, a preggo channel cat and a largemouth to boot. Fish came on cranks, 10-15'.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

ShenangoEyes said:


> Good Day of trolling on the south end today. 24 fish boated, 4 keeper eyes with the biggest at 22", 13 shorts, a handful of bull bluegill, a preggo channel cat and a largemouth to boot. Fish came on cranks, 10-15'.


Nice, took my son out yesterday afternoon, caught half a dozen shorts, one keeper with a few other fish thrown in the mix drifting, went to the south end when the rain started and trolled with no luck, first time on the south side in a few years, guess I need to focus on my trolling and the south end a little more.


Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Late post but made it out over the weekend for 4 hrs. Super hot n sunny an no drift so we trolled hot n tots an ended up with 3 crappie, 1 eye, 2 cats, an a perch. Lost a few halfway to the boat. Fished 10-13 fow off tuttle


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems like a lot of mixed fish couple weeks ago we got a few keeper eyes some nice crappie and a 14.5" perch all drifting


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Even the bluegills are biting. Got a cooler full of 8" monday.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice, love catchin big gills.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just posted some good info in the 'Out-of-state' forum.


----------

